# Trivittatus woohoo!



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

So as some of you know I have been working with a the Suriname green triv for about 8-9 months now and doing everything in my power to get these guys to breed. Well, it finally happened! I dont know how many eggs are there yet, but the female is sitting on them as we speak. Cross your fingers that they are good. 
oh yes, and wooooohooooo!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Well done! Keep us posted.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Are they three stripes by chance? I so badly want to pick your brain about everything right you're doing.


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

fleshfrombone said:


> Are they three stripes by chance? I so badly want to pick your brain about everything right you're doing.


Three stripe green trivvies come from Peru, two stripes from Suriname.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Catfur said:


> Three stripe green trivvies come from Peru, two stripes from Suriname.


Good call. The three stripes come from the infamous Huallaga canyon.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I had a group of these before the Evil Ice storm 2 years ago...Very underated frog. Really kinda pretty in person...the Green really "pops" and almost looks neon sometimes. And they are huge! Usually pretty active and often visible in the viv. 

Good luck with them, always nice to see more CB trivs.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Good luck with them. The tads do quite well communally and morph out pretty strong.

Bill


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

I dont think I will keep the tads in the tank if they are good. If I do I will never catch them. The tank is so planted with so many hiding holes its rediculous. I will keep them communally though. All my other tads I keep seperated for close inspection. Hopefully I can get a pic up later today or tomorrow.....


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

forestexotics said:


> I dont think I will keep the tads in the tank if they are good. If I do I will never catch them. The tank is so planted with so many hiding holes its rediculous. I will keep them communally though. All my other tads I keep seperated for close inspection. Hopefully I can get a pic up later today or tomorrow.....


So what did you do to get them breeding.....I have had a group of 3 that look lik a 1.2 and have no gotten to breed yet.

Lets hear what you did to get them to finally breed.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Bill/elmo is definitely one of the best to comment here...but If I remember correctly I think it was thought that running water could have a beneficial impact and spur breeding behavior. Experimenting with varying the temps, humidity, and daylight period may help also. Its been years since I was actively involved with these frogs though so I forget most of what I gleaned from various sources back then.


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

ok, my group is a 1:2, I have them in a 90 gallon tank. There is a flowing stream that leads to a medium size pond. Heavily planted tank of course. Lots of places to hide. 2 coco huts and about 4 film cannisters all over the place. I am feeding everyday and misting heavily up to 3 times a day. Did I forget anything?


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

okay my situation is close to that. Mine are in a 65 with flowing water and medium pond, heavily planted viv. However I only feed every other day, but do mist 3 times a day. My other problem may be the lack of coco huts.

Are yours using both huts and film canisters?

What are you feeding them?


----------



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

Tagging along here to get ideas for my orange trivs. My pair tend to stay in the coco hut most of the time.


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

I have both huts and film cannisters in there, just for more options. I feed melanos dusted at every feeding. I guess sometimes I may miss a day here and there when it comes to feeding. Im a busy lady, so let me rectify that. I feed about 5-6 times a week..


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

jcgso said:


> Tagging along here to get ideas for my orange trivs. My pair tend to stay in the coco hut most of the time.


Do either of you hear calling. I had only had calling a few times and have never heard it again.


----------



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

I have not heard calling yet.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Male heavy groups would likely be better. If anything like other Ameerega, they will appreciate an evening drop and heavy misting. Running water isn't necessary though always appreciated. 

Nice work.


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

my male calls like crazy. Early in the morn and late at night mostly. They are super loud, so when he starts calling, you will deff. know. I can hear them from the opposite side of the house.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

forestexotics said:


> my male calls like crazy. Early in the morn and late at night mostly. They are super loud, so when he starts calling, you will deff. know. I can hear them from the opposite side of the house.


Yeah I'v heard calling once but that was it. I know how those Ameerega species are, I keep quite a few. My black bassleri especially are loud.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

ggazonas said:


> Yeah I'v heard calling once but that was it. I know how those Ameerega species are, I keep quite a few. My black bassleri especially are loud.


They are nothing compared to A. pepperi. Loudest damn frog I keep!


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

I agree. Even compared to leucomelas, the are UBER loud!


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

stemcellular said:


> They are nothing compared to A. pepperi. Loudest damn frog I keep!


my bassleri make my pepperi look like auratus...either I have wimpy calling pepperi or yours are just really loud.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Interesting. Both my bassleri groups (Sapasoa and C.I./Tarapota) call all day long at a loud, steady pace. Meeep, Meeep, Meeep, etc. 

http://www.dendrobates.org/calls/bassleri.mp3

The pepperi call mostly in the AM and at dusk, and it is a LOUD, high pitched, MEEP MEEP MEEP, much quicker. Pretty damn cool. Hope I can tell the difference in Peru. 

http://www.dendrobates.org/calls/pepperi.wav


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey Ray, how are my aurantiacas doin? coming along?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Very cool on the breeding success. I am raising up 5 of them right now, I have heard that the guy mine came from were Bill's stock and he almost can't get them to stop laying and raises his tads communally as well. He is on the board but I will let him chime in if he so chooses to. 

These frogs get no justice from the pictures, but in the mean time... eye candy...


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Did anyone have success with the Green backed trivs? Not the Huallaga canyon 3 stripe...but the ones where the whole back turns green ( i forget the name). I thought Bill did, but don't remember...I've seen Huallaga canyon offered a few times, but other then the initial importation I think I've only seen the others offered 1 or 2 times ;(


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Awesome Sara! Congratz!

Which morph is that Derek?

Just to verify....
There are only 5 morphs of trivittata in the hobby?
Orange/Red (Suriname)
Green (Suriname)
Greenback (Peru)
Huallaga Canyon (Peru)
Lower Huallaga (Peru) 
and I'm assuming that the 'Bajo Huallaga' now listed on UE's website is the same as Lower Huallaga.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

They are the 3 stripe huallaga canyon trivittata. I need to get some recent pictures, I have had them a month now and they are growing nicely. Still a little shy but they like perching on higher plants I have noticed.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Yes on the Greenbacks to the question raised earlier...

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...e-trivittatus-woo-hoos-update-06-10-07-a.html


----------



## Tarrie4111 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hello i have an adult pair of epipedobates trivittatus the green phase and ive been waiting for them to breed and they wont ..Wanted to ask u what u did and how should ther set up be?my male is not even calling..


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a trio in a 90 gallon heavily planted tank. There is a running stream and a large pond. Mist 2+ times a day and feed daily. Always supplement. Patience is a must. It took mine forever to lay. They laid about 10 eggs, and then the other female ate 4 eggs. But the rest of the 6 ended up fertile and are now tads. Just keep trying, they take forever from what I hear and my personal experience..sara


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi all!

What are the status in terms of being readily available for trivittatus? Just researching. 

Jess


----------

